# Gas Cowls



## 89364

Hi All. 
Does anybody with a Autoquest / Avantgarde find it difficult to remove the gas cowl cover?, I can only remove mine with a small lever pressed against the M/H body. Any tips will be welcome.
Many Thanks John.
P.S. Have just booked the Ferry , Dover to Dunkirk return, 7 Sept.-28Sept for £38.00.


----------



## 89425

Is it a Truma Boiler? If so I made a little gadget to make it easier. If you report back to confirm, I'll post a pickie.


----------



## 89364

Thanks for the reply Marcle, yes it is aTruma Boiler . looking forward to the pickie. John.


----------



## 89425

I'll sort it tomorrow, you'll be shocked at how simple it is


----------



## Grizzly

*Gas cowl cover*

We'd be interested too please MM. We have a dealer badged Autoquest and I'm told we have difficulty getting the gas cowl off too.

Thanks

G.

(Do you know the Slip Inn at Much Marcle ? )


----------



## 89425

Be warned its not high tech 









Click here for large image  

Yep its just a bit of broom handle, though some bits of square timber would probably be better with the handle section rounded off.

To operate  drop on top of cover, pull gently away from vehicle and catch cover in other hand, job done


----------



## 89425

*Re: Gas cowl cover*



Grizzly said:


> (Do you know the Slip Inn at Much Marcle ? )


Yep its just across the field from us, well its about a mile as the crow flies, but seeing as our nearest neighbour is about 1/4 a mile away, the pub can be classed as being next door


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks very much MM. This look just the job.

We know the Slip well- my father-in-law lives at Ledbury and it's our chosen eating place when we go and visit him.

G


----------



## johnsandywhite

:? I don't understand the problem? Is it something that has to be done on on a regular basis? Hourly? Daily? Weekly? etc? I cannot understand the necessity to have a special tool just to remove a cover? :?


----------



## Grizzly

How many nails are you prepared to lose to remove the cover ? Or covers to break trying to remove it ?

It needs removing when the heater is used and putting back on when the van is moved so basically daily if you move a lot. It is very awkward to get off as there is nothing to grip onto. Pulling it off with a screwdriver or other lever risks breaking it. This seems like a good fix.

G.


----------



## autostratus

I used to struggle with mine until someone showed me the way.
Place the tips of your thumbs together and push the cover hard just below the catch.
At the same time pull gently with both forefingers on the upstanding bit and as the little plastic catch lifts, the cover will pull off.

My problem is not taking it off but remembering to do so before ignition!  
I've now stuck a little label on the switch cover to remind me.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Thanks for the explanation *Grizzly*. It must be a bad design having the necessity to remove before use. I think the method *autostratus* uses would probably be the correct way. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly

I don't think it is a cowl as such. It's more a protective cover to stop dirt and water getting in.

G.


----------



## autostratus

If you don't remove it before ignition it will probably refuse to light as the cover prevents air for ignition.

If, like me you forget about the cover and keep repeating the ignition cycle eventually there is enough gas to ignite............................followed by a bang and the cover lands 4 feet away from the van and cracked so as to be unusable.


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O As I said 'It must be a bad design' . Typical British bodgit.. It also sounds very *dangerous* and not fit for the task it was built for. 8O


----------



## autostratus

Probably only dangerous with idiots like me and someone walking past too close to the van.

Before Truma took them over the Carver water heater didn't have a removeable cover outside. Much simpler.


----------



## Grizzly

Actually it is German......

G.


----------



## 89425

The cover works well, it keeps all the road grime out of the boiler 

You do see people driving around without them, but I expect they are the same people who say they can’t get their boiler to ignite.  

Yes the cover can be difficult to get off, but you don’t want it flying off down the road 8O


----------



## relay

autostratus said:


> Place the tips of your thumbs together and push the cover hard just below the catch.
> At the same time pull gently with both forefingers on the upstanding bit and as the little plastic catch lifts, the cover will pull off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah! thanks for that tip - just tried it and I managed it for the first time without digging at it with a screwdriver  Now, if I can just remember to DO it I can shower in the morning... scenario always goes when I wake up, "Will put the water heater on for a shower... Oh, haven't taken the cowl off; not going out in the cold to do it now will boil some saucepans and have a wash" :?
> 
> :roll:
> -H
Click to expand...


----------



## Grizzly

It tells you to do this in our handbook but either it is jammed in some way or we have not got the knack because it won't come off this way.

We will try the Much Marcle Peg method

G


----------



## 88742

Gillian is right, we had an Autoquest and that's how it was explained to us.

Never the less, it was still a pig to remove.

Ian


----------



## 89364

Have made a Marcle Peg ,works a treat, Top Tip Steve keep the good work up.


----------

